# Moose (gun kill)



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah its a gun kill  It's my first one so who cares. Next one is with the bow


----------



## tjb50cal (Jul 5, 2010)

congratz


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, thats awesome! congrats


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

right on brother good kill!!! now u have enough meat to last u the next 5 years lol
lets hear the story!


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice bull forsure!!!!


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

sweet man!


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome..lets here the story


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

nice bull!

what did you shoot it with(i know it was a gun, but.. ya know)


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

Thats a big son of a gun. :thumbs_up


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Congradulation and nice success there.


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

nice congrats what was the total measurements


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

*Story*

It was up by Pink Mountain, about and hour and a half north of Fort Saint John, BC. We live in Southern BC so it's about a 13 hour drive or so. We spent the first few days before the season just cruising around on the quads looking for good spots. The first day of the season we saw half a dozen cows but no bulls (bulls only season). The second day I had a chance at a bear but he didn't give me the right shot angle. The third day me and my dad made a deal with some buddies that we would take a shortcut through their spot to get to the wallow we had seen the cows at. We left about 15 minutes before them. On the way down the cut line there is an intersection of 5 cut lines and I was just cruising into it at about 20km/h on the Grizzly (about 12 miles/hour) when I looked to my left and there was the bull standing about 150 yards off. So i stepped on the brake and killed the engine while getting the 30-06 Browning X-bolt off my back. My dad had also gotten off his quad by then. I unfolded the bipod and laid the gun on the quad seat and lined it up. Took the first shot broadside and the bull turned facing towards us. I chambered another( or so I thought) and aimed at his chest. "Click". Didn't bring the bolt all the way back I was too caught up in the excitement. Cycled the action the right way this time and the bull turned quartering to. Aimed at his shoulder and took the shot. Then he ran out of the cut line into the bush and we could hear him wheezing from the lung shot for about 10 seconds before he was done. Waited about 10 minutes until the other guys showed up and had to apologize for shooting their moose (with a smile on my face, we're good friends), then walked down the cut line to about where I shot it and walked in. He was about 15 yards in with his head under a tree so we had to winch him out for the pics . It took the rest of the morning to get him out of there and quartered so we could get him in the cooler. I'm getting him mounted and gave half the meat to my friend who didn't end up getting one and the freezer is still all the way full. 

Sorry for the long post. Thanks guys.


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

What an experience...wish I could go do something like that!!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

DUDE!!!!!!!! that awesome! way to go! :hello2:


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

*More pics*

:d ...


----------



## boxerjake77 (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice, way to go !!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Good job! Very nice moose, and hey, if I had the opportunity to go gun hunt moose I wouldn't second guess taking it!


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

dude nice bull:elch:


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

What do you think he goes? 150-160?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice moose man!!!!

Jake


----------

